# Happy Birthday



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Today would have been Rayden's 10th birthday. Missing my baby so much right now


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rayden, I'm sure your baby would have loved to be here to spend it with you :hug:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Rayden.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Rayden !I know she is watching over you now and saying IIll always watch over you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

It isn't the date on either end that counts
But how they used their dash.
For that dash between the dates
Represents all the time they spent alive on Earth
And now only those who loved them know
What that little line is worth.


----------

